# I mentioned Benny Hill elsewhere, here he is again...



## AZ Jim (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2015)

Oh Jim I never could stand that man, he always made my flesh crawl..*yuk*..I remember when I was dating my first husband when we were teens, and nothing would make him come out on a Wednesday night when it was showing on TV  because loved to watch the BH show!!.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 18, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Oh Jim I never could stand that man, he always made my flesh crawl..*yuk*..I remember when I was dating my first husband when we were teens, and nothing would make him come out on a Wednesday night when it was showing on TV  because loved to watch the BH show!!.



He was lovable clown who played the "dirty ole man" thing to an art form.  It's rare to hear a detractor.  I love BH.  But, like my Dad always stated, "everyone has different tastes, the farmer said as he kissed his cow".


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 18, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Oh Jim I never could stand that man, he always made my flesh crawl..*yuk*..I remember when I was dating my first husband when we were teens, and nothing would make him come out on a Wednesday night when it was showing on TV  because loved to watch the BH show!!.



I so agree Holly! I could never stand the old creep.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 18, 2015)

You girls are MEAN to ole Benny!!!!  *shakin my head (Hey, what's that rattle).


----------



## Moonflight (Sep 18, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Oh Jim I never could stand that man, he always made my flesh crawl..*yuk*..I remember when I was dating my first husband when we were teens, and nothing would make him come out on a Wednesday night when it was showing on TV  because loved to watch the BH show!!.



I couldn't stand him either.  Maybe a bit of a gender divide thing.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 18, 2015)

:tongue:RIP Benny!!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2015)

Moonflight said:


> I couldn't stand him either.  Maybe a bit of a gender divide thing.



I definitely think it was.. I think women just detested the idea of a  dirty old man leering and dribbling...act or no act.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2015)

I liked the BH show as well, Jim.  Most bad raps were made by people who never really watched the show.  I enjoyed the Hill's Angels, also.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benny_Hill
"The most common running gag in Hill's shows was the closing sequence, the "run-off", which was literally a running gag in that it featured various members of the cast chasing Hill as part of the chase, along with other stock comedy characters such as policemen, vicars and old women. This was commonly filmed using "under-cranking" camera techniques, and included other comic devices such as characters running off one side of the screen and reappearing running on from the other. The tune used in all the chases, Boots Randolph's "Yakety Sax", is so strongly associated to the show that it is commonly referred to as "The Benny Hill Theme". It has been used as a form of parody in many ways by television shows and a small number of films. The Wachowskis used the same style (and musical theme) in a scene in the film V for Vendetta (2006). It also appears in the cult film The Gods Must Be Crazy.


From the start of the 1980s the show featured a troupe of attractive young women, known collectively as "Hill's Angels". They would appear either on their own in a dance sequence, or in character as foils against Hill. Sue Upton was one of the longest serving members of the Angels. Henry McGee and Bob Todd joined Jackie Wright as comic supporting players, and the later shows also featured "Hill's Little Angels," a group of cute children including the families of Dennis Kirkland (the show's director) and Sue Upton.


The alternative comedian Ben Elton made a headline-grabbing allegation, both on the TV show Saturday Live and in the pages of Q magazine (in its January 1987 issue), that The Benny Hill Show was single-handedly responsible for the incidences of rape in England during the period in question, and also suggested the programme incited other acts of violence against women. But a writer in The Independent newspaper opined that Elton's assault was "like watching an elderly uncle being kicked to death by young thugs". Elton later claimed his comment was taken out of context, and he appeared in a parody for Harry Enfield and Chums, Benny Elton, where Elton ends up being chased by angry women, accompanied by the "Yakety Sax" theme, after trying to force them to be more feminist rather than letting them make their own decisions.


In response to the accusations of sexism, defenders of Hill have said the show used traditional comic stereotypes to reflect universal human truths in a way that was not malicious and fundamentally harmless. Hill's friend and producer Dennis Kirkland said it was the women who chased Hill in anger for undressing them, all of which was done accidentally by some ridiculous means. An article on 27 May 2006 in The Independent quoted Hill and Kirkland as saying they believed this misrepresentation demonstrated critics could not have watched his programmes.


In an episode about Hill transmitted as part of the documentary series Living Famously, John Howard Davies, the Head of Light Entertainment at Thames Television who had cancelled the show, stated there were three reasons why he did so: "The audiences were going down, the programme was costing a vast amount of money, and he (Hill) was looking a little tired."


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks Jim for your post.  I learned a couple of things I hadn't heard.  But, I unashamedly state Benny Hill was a comic genius and a lovable clown.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 18, 2015)

Poor Benny Hill, too bad he was so icky .... I never found him funny, but maybe he appealed to a raunchy male sense of humor.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 18, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Poor Benny Hill, too bad he was so icky .... I never found him funny, but maybe he appealed to a raunchy male sense of humor.



That's me ole raunchy male.kay::thanks:


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm sure it is a gender thing. I love Benny too. One of the few shows that really did make me laugh out loud on a regular basis.
It wasn't _all _about sex. I remember a great skit where he plays tennis with himself. Another stock bit was walking knock kneed,
disappearing into the bushes, and then reappearing in a brisk walk. This is high class stuff! There was a documentary on him once. In real life he was a tragic individual. Lived entirely alone. Not sure what his end was, but I remember it as being sad. 

Sorry ladies. Nothing but respect and admiration for all of you, but we are who we are and he did make me laugh.

:flowers:


----------



## Cookie (Sep 18, 2015)

There ya go.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2015)

Jim, what was the name of the farmer, who kissed the yak in post #3?


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 18, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> Jim, what was the name of the farmer, who kissed the yak in post #3?



Been too long ago Jim, can't remember.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Been too long ago Jim, can't remember.


..it  wasn't Phil, by chance, was it?


----------



## jujube (Sep 18, 2015)

I'll break the gender rule....I loved Benny Hill.  

There apparently were different episodes taped for British TV and American TV.....the American TV episodes being a little "tamer".  Many years ago, unfortunately, a station in the Orlando area got hold of one of the British versions that had some brief upper frontal nudity instead of conveniently-placed props.  They got slapped with a fine for that.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 18, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> ..it  wasn't Phil, by chance, was it?



By Golly THAT was it, PHIL.....


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 18, 2015)

Last time I checked I was definitely a woman...and I adored Benny Hill, it was silly slapstick. Definitely the last of a breed. It reminds me of a gentleman I used to work with. He always had a fifth in his trunk, but a social butterfly. I'd sit down with him and he would relate filthy jokes. The same googly eyes as Benny seeing a lovely woman. But actually he was a devoted lapdog to his wife.

I miss old Phil, massive heart attack playing weekend basketball. The older women thought him scandalous, but I knew it was an act.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 18, 2015)

I'll admit that I loved Benny as well - maybe it's a gender thing, or maybe just that I missed out on vaudeville by a few decades.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 18, 2015)

I don't care what you say, I always liked Benny Hill.  Funny antics even tho they were slapstick.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2015)

What do you think?


----------

